# Virtua Realm L.L.C Announces the opening of VirtuaClub.com *Get your Free OnApp powered cloud.



## ChrisM (May 16, 2014)

_Edit: Please note we are currently out of stock of Beta Clouds these Clouds are free for life for those who got them. This is a beta launch before our planned launch Monday the 19th._

 

_If you encounter any issues please open a support ticket_







[SIZE=10.5pt]Hello,[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Virtua Realm L.L.C of Michigan is proud to announce the opening of VirtuaClub.com As part of this announcement we are giving away free “Bronze Plan” VM’s until Monday, May 19th. You can sign up for your free plan here: [/SIZE][SIZE=10.5pt]https://my.virtuaclub.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=1 *(Coupon Code: vpsboard)*[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]These plans will remain free until Monday at 12pm EST![/SIZE]

512MB Memory

1 Core Processor

20GB Diskspace

1TB Transfer

1 IP Address

*Get yours now Free!*
*(Coupon Code: vpsboard)*

*[SIZE=10.5pt]All free orders are manually screened and will not be setup instantly, please allow up to 12 hours after submitting your free server request to be setup. [/SIZE]*

[SIZE=10.5pt]About VirtuaClub:[/SIZE]

Virtua Realm LLC consists of a small but growing team that shares a common passion for the web hosting industry. Each of us strive to provide the customer quality services and support, but above all else, exceed expectations. Our globally diverse team consists of talented people who individually bring years of experience to our company. In short, we just want to offer you the reliability you would expect from a cloud service provider, with excellent support and at a price that will not break the bank.

[SIZE=10pt]Our cloud is 100% owned and operated by Virtua Realm LLC. We have colocated our gear in Los Angeles, California direct with Quadranet.[/SIZE]

*Learn more about onapp here: http://onapp.com/cloud/faqs/*

*Terms of Service: https://www.virtuaclub.com/terms-of-service.php*

*Questions? Concerns? Don't hesitate to ask.*

_*Note: We are currently making some modifications to the site which may momentarily cause random broken links and or images_


----------



## MannDude (May 16, 2014)

Good luck.


----------



## drmike (May 16, 2014)

Ahh, welcome back to provider land.

Which datacenter is this new brand rolling out of?


----------



## serverian (May 16, 2014)

drmike said:


> Ahh, welcome back to provider land.
> 
> Which datacenter is this new brand rolling out of?





Chris Miller said:


> [SIZE=10pt]We have colocated our gear in Los Angeles, California direct with Quadranet.[/SIZE]


----------



## Nyr (May 16, 2014)

Out of stock already.


----------



## tonyg (May 16, 2014)

Please don't tell me this is the old "bait and switch".


----------



## Nick (May 16, 2014)

Glad to see you're back in the game Chris! I expect this to be a good success. I know you've got it in you


----------



## ChrisM (May 16, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Good luck.


Thanks Curtis!



drmike said:


> Ahh, welcome back to provider land.
> 
> Which datacenter is this new brand rolling out of?


Glad to be back. Although I never actually left. 



Nick said:


> Glad to see you're back in the game Chris! I expect this to be a good success. I know you've got it in you



Thanks Nick! Feels good to be back with my own company.


----------



## Nick (May 16, 2014)

Chris Miller said:


> Thanks Nick! Feels good to be back with my own company.


I sure bet it does! Unlimited hours, no boss and the list goes on...


----------



## switsys (May 17, 2014)

Chris Miller said:


> _Edit: Please note we are currently out of stock of Beta Clouds these Clouds are free for life for those who got them. This is a beta launch before our planned launch Monday the 19th._



Oh the irony....

The 'vpsboard' code didn't work so I had to sign up using the code from_ *the other forum*._

Anyway, my instance has been running flawlessly after the first initial glitches.

Thanks A LOT for letting me be a part of your beta program!


----------



## bohdans (May 17, 2014)

Out of stock


----------



## drmike (May 17, 2014)

Anyone here who received a VPS?   How is it going?

How are the speeds, network, etc.?


----------



## Nick (May 17, 2014)

drmike said:


> Anyone here who received a VPS? How is it going?
> 
> How are the speeds, network, etc.?


I got one. Don't have the chance/time to use it for like a week or so though.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## switsys (May 18, 2014)

drmike said:


> Anyone here who received a VPS?   How is it going?
> 
> How are the speeds, network, etc.?


Working really well WHEN working.

OnApp seem to be very premature though.


----------



## ChrisM (May 18, 2014)

switsys said:


> Working really well WHEN working.
> 
> OnApp seem to be very premature though.


I do agree we are had a few hiccups hence why we did this giveaway and it worked out perfectly. We did expect some issues which most have been resolved. 

The template issue with Debian and Ubuntu and the management panel issues which we are still working with OnApp to resolve is taking longer then expected to resolve but we are working on it with them.

The whole whmcs plugin issue has stumped even them since they have gone through and verified everything has been setup properly many times and we have removed it and redid it and it still doesn't work. (Someone on LET mentioned similar issues) Right now we are waiting on their developers who will be in Monday morning UK time.


----------



## drmike (May 18, 2014)

Glad to see you did this test run giveaway, so no harm or foul.

We don't see much OnApp here or elsewhere, so interesting to see the offer and your direction.


----------



## Sonic (May 20, 2014)

#  The promotion code entered has expired  #


----------



## ChrisM (May 20, 2014)

Sonic said:


> #  The promotion code entered has expired  #



@Sonic The promotion expired at 12pm today but we did run out of stock of free test vm's shortly after this was offered. We currently have buy a month get a month free if you are interested?


----------



## drmike (May 21, 2014)

On the twitta' now:


Trends
#ItsMillerTime Promoted


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 22, 2014)

That's such a great hashtag.


----------



## ChrisM (Aug 4, 2014)

If you are a current customer you will have received the email below. We are currently ditching OnApp and going to a different cloud platform which has more features including the ability to use custom ISO's  and better IPv6 support.  

*IF YOU HAVE NOT YET CONTACTED US PLEASE DO SO ASAP!*

First of all we would like to thank you for being a customer of VirtuaClub.com a subsidy of Virtua Realm L.L.C of Michigan.

As you may know, we have been experiencing constant issues with our cloud platform/control panel, such as hard drives locking up, delays and issues with destroying VMs, VM Hard drives going ready-only, the list goes on. We have worked constantly with our cloud software provider to resolve these issues but they keep reoccurring.  So we have decided a new course of action by moving over to a new panel which will provide a much more relaxed environment and much easier to use from an end-user point of view.  However, this move does come with a price where we need to move current customers onto a temporary KVM powered node so we can prepare the cloud platform for the transition.

At this time we have 2 options available for moving over to this temporary KVM node. The migration from a vanilla KVM node to our new Cloud Platform is seamless so there would be no further migrations required.

Option 1: Manual Transfer: we can transfer your instance to our temporary node.

-       For us to do this for you, you would need to provide us with as much detail about your VM as possible, along with its root password.  We would need specific file locations of where they are and where they need to be moved to.

Option 2: We can setup an NFS Share of your instance allowing you to transfer your data to a host of your choosing.

-       We can setup an NFS share between the old VM and the new VM so you have direct access to the old VM, allowing you to move your data.

You are more than welcome to carry out the migration yourself but we are here to help if the need is required.

We’d like to take this time to fully apologize to those that have experienced the above mentioned issues and guarantee that once the migration is over, those issues will be in the past and we’ll be able to grow our reputation with you further as well as build our business portfolio and reputation as well.

Please respond to this email by August 5, 2014 to arrange your preferred migration method.

If you currently reside on one of our Free Beta plans and no longer wish to use it, please contact us and we disable your account.


----------

